# Fujitsu S510 Scanner



## Leroy3d (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a S510 Fujitsu Scanner which is starting to make a clicking noise when it first starts scanning pages and at times at the end of scanning. I typically have about 20 pages scanned at a time. It sounds like a plastic gear is slipping or not engaged properly. I have replaced the pick roller and pad assembly already. Any thoughts on what is causing this and how I could fix it? I am a novice.


----------



## rbacni (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Leroy - I'm having the same problem. I have 2 S510 scanners and both are starting to make a loud clicking noise while scanning. The paper does not get pulled in so you have to scen only 2 or 3 sheets at a time. 

I was about to replace the consumables but you say that did not fix the problem. Did you get any ideas from anyone? Much appreciated if you could let me know.

Thanks 
Rakesh


----------



## Leroy3d (Sep 14, 2008)

Rakesh,
No, I haven't had any success fixing the problem. The scanner still works but it would be nice if this annoying noise would subside. What ever is making the "clicking noise" can not be good for the scanner. Please let me know if you find out any solution.
LeRoy


----------



## iseroma (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi there. I'm having the same issue. Did one of you figure out the problem? Everything was going great with my scanner until it starting making the clicking noises and decided not to allow the paper to feed into the machine.

Thank you!


----------



## Leroy3d (Sep 14, 2008)

iseroma,
My scanner still has the same issue. If you find out anything please let us know.
LeRoy


----------



## withanamelikeda (Sep 8, 2010)

I took the time to register, but not to see if this was answered somewhere else.

I am having the machine gun clicking noise when trying to scan and it is due to a tooth missing from the plastic gear on the pick roller.

Generally caused by someone pulling on a paper jam without opening the unit up. :upset:


----------

